# Half-life 2



## PERCON (May 11, 2005)

Does anyone here own Half-life 2?
I'm getting it in a few days, I want to know what you guys think of it...

C ya soon.

_HWA - This dude's lost it! He's CWAZY!

PERpetualCONtact
PER------CON
PERCON_


----------



## Amber (May 11, 2005)

Hello.


My brother apaprantly likes this game a *lot.* He says he'll play you if you'd like, once you get it....

[email address removed]

thats his msn....

Hope he helps you ^^


----------



## Neon (May 12, 2005)

I was hanging out with some friends the other night who play it a lot.  It's a beautiful game, and the developers must've worked really hard on the graphics engine because everything looks smooth and nice.  I'm certain you'll enjoy it.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 12, 2005)

HL2 uses a very well designed game engine, the physics are as near as can be matched to real world physics and the gameplay reflects this.
The graphics can be set to run on anything from a GEForce 2 through to a Radeon 9800 or above with equal enjoyment.

I enjoyed it, the only drawback is that the single player missions plays like the first part of a book, and you are left wondering when you get to find out what is going to come next. It is not conclusive in anyway.

Doom 3 kicks HL2's butt when it comes to sitting alone in the dark with surround sound and a 21' monitor scarind the pants off yourself, HL2 beats Doom 3 for general playability and everall enjoyment.


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 12, 2005)

I thought Half Life was the worst game ever to come from the minds of people and Half Life 2 doubly so. its a terrible game, the Half Life games are just to over rated.


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 12, 2005)

Yes...but you think Warhammer 40k is a good thing.....


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 12, 2005)

yes but you think your a samurai....


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 12, 2005)

There are no more Samurai, they were made obsolete during the Meji Restoration. Obviously though, you were under the impression that I was a Samurai...how peculiar...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 12, 2005)

does that mean I can't be a ninja? (admittedly a distinctly out of shape an non-oriental one but still...  )


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 12, 2005)

Yup, the Ninja clans were all wiped out to a man by the samurai...because they were being a colossal pain in the butt


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 12, 2005)

Tsujigiri said:
			
		

> Yup, the Ninja clans were all wiped out to a man by the samurai...because they were being a colossal pain in the butt


 
.....apart from 1 clan who managed to smuggle away in an Opium ship bound for Newcastle where, legends say, they operate as soldiers of fortune..


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 12, 2005)

Then the age of Sengoku Jidai is upon us again and we must seek out the last heir of the Tokugawa Shogunate to destroy this abomination 

Actually, it has always made me smile to listen to people arguing that the Ninja clans were all destroyed, these guys specialised in disappearing and remaining unnoticed 
They were sure to have survived, although I am also reasonably certain that they have never established schools of Nin Jitsu to spread their art....


----------



## Amber (May 12, 2005)

That's all you know Tsujigiri


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 12, 2005)

Newcastle-Jistu involves a broken glass bottle and a half-brick

tricky implements to master.....


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 12, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Newcastle-Jistu involves a broken glass bottle and a half-brick


 
a art which over hundreds of years has been perfected...


----------



## Amber (May 12, 2005)

And don't forget the rotting chair leg


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 12, 2005)

The ancient art of Eccy-Thump?


----------



## Neon (May 12, 2005)

I was watching the Last Samurai last night on hbo ...... great movie


----------



## Eradius Lore (May 13, 2005)

Neon said:
			
		

> I was watching the Last Samurai last night on hbo ...... great movie


 
probly one of my fav movies, it brings a tear to my eye every time i see Katsumoto die at the end


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 13, 2005)

I'm gonna takle the chance to recommend anything by the director Akira Kurosawa, but especially, Seven Samurai, Yojimbo & Sanjuro...oh and Kagemusha.....Ran...etc...


----------



## Amber (May 17, 2005)

I wish I had more chance of watching Japanese movies  
Anyone seen Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence?


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 17, 2005)

I've seen it...can't remember it in the slightest tho....


----------



## Amber (May 17, 2005)

Great film.... not the usual sort I watch, but still very wonderful. Ryuichi Sakamoto, David Bowie, Tom Conte, Jackt Thompson, Takeshi Kitano


----------

